# Hardtail gesucht.



## neurosister (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen- jetzt also gern nochmal in dieser Rubrik...
Ich würde gerne sportlich durch den Wald fahren, gerne Trails und auch kleine Sprünge schließe ich nicht aus - Also gerne kurvig bergauf/bergab... 
Ich habe auch schon einen Kurs auf einem Fully gemacht, ein Hardtail ausprobiert. Ich suche nun ein Hardtail für mich (Schrittlänge 71cm, 164cm Körpergröße) und bin mit der Fülle der Auswahl ein wenig überfordert. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne 29' Räder... 
Ich würde mich allgemein für die Radon-Bikes interessieren (das Cragger find ich gut, gibt es aber in 7.0 nur noch in Größe M)... 
Wichtig wäre mir noch eine 1:12 Schaltung und eine absenkbare Sattelstütze.

Welche Bikes könntet Ihr mir denn empfehlen?
Von einer möglichen Probefahrt habe ich mich aufgrund der aktuellen Lage schon verabschiedet...
Danke Euch sehr!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Mai 2021)

Der allgemeine Klassiker: Ghost Nirvana.
Wenn du mehr Tendenz zum springen und Spaß haben hast, sind 27.5 Räder minimal verspielter. Bin auch nur ein Zwerg mit 1.70 und komme mit dem 29er bei engen Kurven bergauf schnell an die Grenze. Dafür rollt der Bock fantastisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sralou (3. Juni 2021)

Ich hab das Nirvana Essential und kann es auch empfehlen. Wollte ursprünglich auch das Cragger, weil es noch traillastiger sein soll, aber Lieferzeit blabla - das Nirvana reicht mir doch vollkommen.
Wir fahren auf dem Hometrail gut 13km bergauf und dann geht es 6km Trails bergab, mit Wurzelpassagen, kleinen Sprüngen und kurvigen Passagen - das bekomm ich damit alles problemlos hin (als Anfängerin eben...).
Das Essential kann man dann noch mit Dropper und ggf anderen Bremsen ausrüsten, das empfehlen die meisten hier.


----------



## Crackmad (30. August 2021)

Hallo
Wenn du noch suchst, schau mal bei Dartmoor rein. Da findest du sehr gute Hardtails. Fahr selber das Hornet und kanns nur empfehlen. Moderne Geometrie, den Sattel bekommst du weit runter und sehr verspielt am Trail...
Schöne Grüße


----------



## just-my-fun (2. September 2021)

Hallo neurosister!

Habe gerade Deine Frage gefunden.

Das Orbea Laufey könnte was für Dich sein: Ein Trail-Hardtail mit moderner, auch bergauf-orientierter Geometrie, aber nicht extrem in den Werten (75° Sitzwinkel, 65,5° Lenkwinkel). Ich hatte es selber, und es hat echt Spaß gemacht! Gibt's mit 1x12-Schaltung und versenkbarer Sattelstütze, und hat 29er Räder. Ich hab's nur deswegen abgegeben, weil ich es durch 2 HT's (eines CC, eines mit extremerer Geo) ersetzt habe

Keine Ahnung, von wo Du kommst, aber Bike Franken in Pegnitz/Bayern, hat letzte Woche noch Laufeys da gehabt, auch in S (das dürfte Deine Größe sein). Bin selber für ein Alma da gewesen. Da im Moment die Verfügbarkeit ja das größte Problem ist, kommt ja u.U. auch ein längerer Weg für Dich in Frage, wenn dafür das Bike verfügbar und eine Probefahrt möglich ist.
Ansonsten einfach mal da anrufen bzgl. Ausstattung; evtl. verschicken die ja auch, wenn Du nicht hinfahren kannst/magst und auf die Probefahrt nicht so viel Wert legst.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg!

Edit:
Gerade nachgeschaut: Von Dresden bis Pegnitz sind's gerade mal 260 Km - derzeit für ein verfügbares Bike und die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt wär das glatt ein Klacks!!!!


----------

